# Eaton M45 Conversion



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

hey there all,
Im in the middle of compiling the parts to fit an eaton m45 to my mk3 golf 8v gti. I have a few Questions, the first one is the placement of the MAF
In this pic the maf is located by the pink box, 








When running forced induction should i keep the maf in this location which is pretty simular to the standard location, should it be before or after the dump valve?
or








should i move the maf, so it sits like in this pic right by the air filter?
I have picked up a punto gt small intercooler so im trying to limit the amount of piping hense the pic
i also have a few more questions
1.How do you control max boost? can you run bleed valves etc?
2.how often does an eaton charger need rebuilding
3.what boost can i safely run on standard internals
4.At what sorta boost levels do i need to run a FMIC
5.Mapping? is it easier to go the megasquirt route and run fuel only or can i get an eprom chip burnt to my requirements?
6.Standard Injectors? at peak flow rates what sorta boost can i run.
and finally does anyone now what version of the m45 this is please


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton M45 Conversion (ac_morris)*

in a MAF controlled car you usually want to stay AWAY from any atmospheric dump valve, as the computer had read that there is air coming in.. and adds fuel accordingly.. if you dump that air, the comp tends to get pissed off with the a/f ratios







and, often i believe people place the MAF prior to the charger inlet...
as for eaton reliability/etc...
they are bulletproof.
max boost is controlled by your pulley ratio (crank pulley to charger pulley.. the faster you spin the charger, the more flow you will get)
anything over 10.5 psi, and your eaton.. becomes a HEATon... get a good IC to compensate.
eaton rebuilding... once in a blue moon (or pretty close).. really all you usually need to do is rebuild/replace your snout/nose seals & make sure the internal lube oil is still there.
what model is it? not really sure, but that doesn't look like any OEM intake that i've seen.. did you have it cut down @ a shop?
safe boost on stock internals.. usually recommended to not exceed 5-6 psi unless you can get a REALLY good tune on there.
-Nate


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

Cool at least i dont have to worry about the reliability issue!!
nah i havent had the charger cut down at all mate, ive seen a few with this connection
Im running the standard pulley at the moment, might look to upgrade at a later date.
I will be running layered gaskets to lower the compression, some people run 4mm spacers, but ive heard layering up g60 gaskets is just as suitable
Thanks Dicky


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M45 Conversion (ac_morris)*

you know the neuspeed supercharger unit is a M45 eaton and bolts right on, comes with all the parts for a mk3 8v, it does run non intercooled and is only good to about 145-150 whp though. I would have a look at the BBM supercharger kit, they have one for crossflow and counterflow 8v's and its a lysholm (twin screw) which is more efficient than a tiny little eaton.


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

So far i have spent 200$ on the charger, $200 of my management, $100 on injectors, brackets free, so tbh i cant see how spending that kinda money is worthwhile.
I dont mega power, i just want a play about with the engine and see what i can see from it
heres the diagram of the management ive picked up








i will be runing a map sensor/ so i can remove the maf sensor and i dont think i need a bov then do i?? 
Thanks Dicky


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ac_morris)*

You need a DV or BOV to release pressure when you lift. What is that charger off of, it looks like its off a Mini Cooper S


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah mate its off the mini cooper.
I will look at getting a DV or BOV then


----------

